# Romney/Ryan 2012



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I wonder how old Joe will do against Ryan? Is that really a question?

I think I like Rubio slightly better, but Ryan actually puts a real conservative on the ticket. To bad it wasn't Ryan/Romney instead of Romney/Ryan.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So this pick should make some on the right happy who are complaining that Romney is to much like Obama, but others will say he should have picked someone more moderate. There is no right or wrong. To be honest, I am glad it is Ryan or Rubio, and not Chrisite or Pewdawg!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> So this pick should make some on the right happy who are complaining that Romney is to much like Obama, but others will say he should have picked someone more moderate. There is no right or wrong. To be honest, I am glad it is Ryan or Rubio, and not Chrisite or Pewdawg!


Yup Ryan or Rubio, either one makes me happy.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Meet the New Boss, Same as the Old Boss.

Ron Paul or Bust. 
End the FED.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would have to see some documentation not just an attack add. Further, even if this were all true he is head and shoulders above Obama and Ron Paul. Obama is a socialist or worse and Ron Paul is insane. The only thing I agree with is end the Fed.

I googled and looked at Adamvstheman.com I am as disappointed in those on the right reading that as those on the left reading the Huffington Post. You can always tell a sort of hypnotized liberal who will not trust even their own (perhaps very good) thought process----- they read the Huffington Post. The Huffington Post asks you not to think but follow blindly.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> I would have to see some documentation not just an attack add.
> .


You call his Voting record (Public) an attack ad?? The truth is not polite.



> Further, even if this were all true he is head and shoulders above Obama and Ron Paul.


These no difference on Ryan/Mitt and Obama, The Fed controls BOTH of their parties.



> Ron Paul is insane. The only thing I agree with is end the Fed.


Ron Paul wont got to war FOR Israel ('NO Entangling Alliances'-Jefferson) and wishes to close the 700 overseas bases as per our Constitution, and return us to Sound Money.
If thats insane, than so is the US Constitution.



> I googled and looked at Adamvstheman.com I am as disappointed in those on the right reading that as those on the left reading the Huffington Post. You can always tell a sort of hypnotized liberal who will not trust even their own (perhaps very good) thought process----- they read the Huffington Post. The Huffington Post asks you not to think but follow blindly.


Attack the Messenger tactics now?

Adam Kokesh is a former US Marine and Iraq Combat Veteran, 
He is tired of seeing the US Foriegn Policy being abused by Israeli firsters, Neo Cons and Globalists . Adam is Also a Ron Paul supporter and Constitutionalist.
If thats liberal, then who & what is conservative? Bill Kristol?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Troll alert!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

With this pick, Romney ensured that he cannot win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Adam Kokesh is a former US Marine and Iraq Combat Veteran,


I respect the military, but one man at a time. That Muslim psychiatrist who killed American soldiers was in the military too you know. So Adam Kokesh was a former U S Marine. That doesn't mean the guy is right or even sane. I'll give all military people the benefit of the doubt. However, that ends when they open their mouth. Then one needs not guess anymore. I think we should all keep an eye on old Adam for a while. Lets see if I change my mind.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> > Adam Kokesh is a former US Marine and Iraq Combat Veteran,
> 
> 
> I respect the military, but one man at a time. That Muslim psychiatrist who killed American soldiers was in the military too you know. So Adam Kokesh was a former U S Marine. That doesn't mean the guy is right or even sane. I'll give all military people the benefit of the doubt. However, that ends when they open their mouth. Then one needs not guess anymore. I think we should all keep an eye on old Adam for a while. Lets see if I change my mind.


Just man up, and admit that you do not care for our Founding Fathers and their ideals, especially about Foriegn Policy and 'No Entangling Alliances' ala Israel..

Just Admit that you despise our Constitution and have contempt for it.

Adam would not be deemed Sane by any Israeli Firster, rabid Neo Cons. 
But this is America last I checked, and I dont give one d a m n about Israel, I care only for America.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Do your own research on someone not from someone that may be bias. I don't pay much attention to anyone when the only talking points they have are from someone else's research. Of course to do the actual research would take to much of some peoples valuable time. Either go to the actual source to make your decisions or leave it alone.

http://paulryan.house.gov/voterecord/


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

ShineRunner said:


> Do your own research on someone not from someone that may be bias. I don't pay much attention to anyone when the only talking points they have are from someone else's research. Of course to do the actual research would take to much of some peoples valuable time. Either go to the actual source to make your decisions or leave it alone.
> 
> http://paulryan.house.gov/voterecord/


Your link to his Vote record only covers the last 2 months voting record!

So you think Adam i somehow 'Biased' for reporting facts of Ryans histoical Public voting record?
Ryans voting record is CLEAR. It is not a Matter of debate, hyperbole or bias.

Ryan Voted FOR the Bailouts for Banksters, He Voted FOR Tarp, He voted FOR the Illegal Wars with no time restrictions, For the Unconstitutional Patriot Act, For Unemployment extensions, et al.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paul Ryan's voting record: Big-spending conservatism*

Paul Ryan rose to the top of the political ranks on his reputation as a conservative budget hawk. But his voting record shows him to be far from a pure fiscal conservative.

*Ryan voted for the $700 billion bank bailout, the biggest Medicare expansion in U.S. history, a massive highway bill that included the "Bridge to Nowhere" and other big-ticket priorities when George W. Bush was president *- going to bat for a high-spending GOP agenda that the tea party base now looks on with regret.

In the fall of 2008, Ryan voted for TARP. Later that year, he voted for loans to help rescue the auto industry, making him one of just 32 Republicans to do so - and his vote came after Romney wrote The New York Times op-ed titled "Let Detroit go bankrupt.

During House floor debate on Sept. 29, 2008, Ryan said the TARP legislation "offends my principles." But he added, "I'm going to vote for this bill in order to preserve my principles. In order to preserve this free enterprise system."

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/08 ... z23XdFINrL"

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/08 ... z23XcvHCpz
'

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/08 ... z23Xbdt4x6


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought VIDEO Proof of Paul Ryan BEGGING COngress to Vote FOR the Bailouts, as he did, would be appropriate, since you argue his record is somehow in question.

Watch and Weep.

http://dailybail.com/home/busted-watch- ... -to-v.html


----------



## hak_65 (Jul 17, 2011)

BillThomas said:


> I thought VIDEO Proof of Paul Ryan BEGGING COngress to Vote FOR the Bailouts, as he did, would be appropriate, since you argue his record is somehow in question.
> 
> Watch and Weep.
> 
> http://dailybail.com/home/busted-watch- ... -to-v.html


He also has called for the FED to be reeled in. Surprised you don't at least give him that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think BT will give him anything. BT wants to worship Ron Paul. I think because Ron Paul is extremely weak on foreign affairs and will not bother the Jew hating radical Muslims. I am being completely logical about that. I could be wrong, but that's what adds up for me.


----------

